# Rainie Falls Swim Oct 12?



## Gchapman (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a friend of a friend who witnessed a nasty swim at Rainie Falls that resulted in a life-flight evac. He has some pictures he’d like to share with the victim, but it looks to be a private boater, and he didn’t get their name. Anyone happen to know who he’s looking for?


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Your info has been shared with some who might be interested. If they want to pursue it they'll be in touch.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That definitely looks like high risk for Neurological and spinal trauma. My best wishes for that persons recovery, I have been through the ringer before with the head injury's, my best definitely goes out to the brother on that one.


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

Hope this rafter ends up ok. It appears he was not wearing a helmet.


----------



## runnerdoc (May 19, 2012)

We came upon a group at Whiskey Creek on that day with an injured woman who had taken a swim at Rainey; I assume it would be the same group although I don't recognize the boat in the photo. We stopped to see if we could help out, she was battered and shaken and had a gash on her head that had been dressed but was alert and mobile and did not have any injuries that suggested the need for an immediate evacuation. I think after she recovered a bit they walked back to Grave Creek.
They may have tried to contact Search and Rescue for help but its Josephine County so didn't get much of a response.

They were an Oregon group mainly from Ashland, although it sounds like the poster from Colorado had a bead on who they were.

I suspect she'll have enough PTSD she won't be looking to get photos to relive the experience


----------



## OarDuck (Nov 24, 2018)

Just to clear up a few things here. The victim is recovering pretty well, but still dealing with concussion and shoulder injury issues six weeks out. She was not evacuated by Life Flight, but instead by wheeled Stokes litter. Given her head (and other) injuries, this was a better choice than her walking out and risking further injuries. Josephine County SAR did a GREAT job and we are thankful that they spent their Friday evening helping out. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Duce (Sep 5, 2011)

The middle chute on Rainie is legit. I hope the person in that picture is ok. That run does have a move involved, which is the river left ledge rock just above the first drop in the picture. Don't be so quick to ship that right oar, drag it above water along the bank until you know you are going to clear it....


----------

